
Building the largest ship in the world (2014) - bookofjoe
https://alastairphilipwiper.com/blog/building-largest-ship-world-south-korea
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8476222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8476222).

